

Using conceal in Vim with LaTeX - zmmz
http://b4winckler.wordpress.com/2010/08/07/using-the-conceal-vim-feature-with-latex/

======
zokier
Kinda reminds me of Suns Fortress language which can be rendered to richer
display. Look at some examples at
[http://projectfortress.sun.com/Projects/Community/wiki/Fortr...](http://projectfortress.sun.com/Projects/Community/wiki/FortressByExample)

------
telemachos
Conceal is a very neat new feature. I posted a little thing showing how you
might use this in Ruby as well.

[http://ithaca.arpinum.org/2010/11/06/vim-conceal-for-
ruby.ht...](http://ithaca.arpinum.org/2010/11/06/vim-conceal-for-ruby.html)

At the bottom of the post, there are links to all the conceal write-ups I came
across (this LaTeX one, plus one each for Python, Perl and Haskell).

------
xtacy
This file contains an example of how you could do similar things (printing
\lambda for lambda functions) in emacs using font-lock.

<http://dishevelled.net/elisp/lambda-mode.el>

    
    
      (string 54091)
    

Gives some Chinese character; the unicode character for Lambda is 955, though.
Replacing it with (string 955) works.

